# Solved: error in config.sys



## yun4ever (Nov 26, 2004)

My winme boot up window deplays that there is an error in config.sys file line 3. Pls help me! Thx!
Here is my config.sys posted:

[menu]
menuitem=HELP, Help
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menuitem=QUICK, Minimal Boot
menudefault=HELP,30
menucolor=7,0

[HELP]
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

[CD]
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

[NOCD]
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

[QUICK]

[COMMON]
files=10
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
lastdrive=z


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

Open config.sys in Notepad and post it.
This doesn't add up.
You don't even need it now.
You can also use the rem statement as i know you must be familiar with.
Right


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just like 98 and 98SE, ME doesn't really need anything listed in the CONFIG.SYS file.

Type *rem* and a single space before each line, so it looks like this:

----------------------------------------------------------------

rem [menu]
rem menuitem=HELP, Help
rem menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
rem menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
rem menuitem=QUICK, Minimal Boot
rem menudefault=HELP,30
rem menucolor=7,0

rem [HELP]
rem device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
rem device=btdosm.sys 
rem device=flashpt.sys
rem device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
rem device=aspi2dos.sys
rem device=aspi8dos.sys
rem device=aspi4dos.sys
rem device=aspi8u2.sys
rem device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
rem devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

rem [CD]
rem device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
rem device=btdosm.sys 
rem device=flashpt.sys
rem device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
rem device=aspi2dos.sys
rem device=aspi8dos.sys
rem device=aspi4dos.sys
rem device=aspi8u2.sys
rem device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
rem devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

rem [NOCD]
rem devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

rem [QUICK]

rem [COMMON]
rem files=10
rem buffers=10
rem dos=high,umb
rem stacks=9,256
rem lastdrive=z

----------------------------------------------------------------

click File - Save - File - Exit, then reboot.

Did that fix the problem?


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Just like 98 and 98SE, ME doesn't really need anything listed in the CONFIG.SYS file.
> 
> Type *rem* and a single space before each line, so it looks like this:
> 
> ...


I think theres more to this.Either.
a W95 config.sys was used or it also indicates a system disk error.
What or where is this read ?
My winme boot up window deplays

I played this game in mid 90's but never had all those entries.Mostly the last part.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems that somebody copied the contents of the Startup diskette into C:. This file isn't right. Unfortunately, some of these may respond to the Autoexec.bat. ??????. In your position I would rename both, the Config.sys file and the Autoexec.bat to Config.old and Autoexec.old respectively.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep, I agree. :up:


----------



## yun4ever (Nov 26, 2004)

JSntgRvr and flavallee, thank you for the advise.

Yes, you are right.The case is that I installed a boot-up-disk generator which copied the contents of the Startup diskette into C:. 

I have renamed the 2 files you mentioned.

Thanks and happy new year to both of you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.  

I'll be asleep long before the NYE fireworks start.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice going! Use the Thread's Tools and mark this thread as "Solved".

Best wishes!


----------

